# got my ostra-rx staring my log



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 23, 2012)

ok so i got my ostra-rx thanks heavy.my stats are 5-9 235-240 ilbs bf arround 15% maybe more idk.been traning on and off for over 20 years have taken every thing under the sun legal and ilegall i do not type well or spell well but i can tell you if somthing works and that what matters here.i took my first dose 3 caps on 4-22-12 so as of today which is monday the 23 nothing to report.i will not be checking in everyday because nothing changes from day to day but i will let eveyone know how it is going and what results or sides i am geting i have never ran a log before so bear with me if this is not how it is suppose to be done.once again thanks for this chance to test out ostra-rx.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

ok so i check my bottle and it does say take 3 caps spread out.it is reall hard to see it on the bottle.so i will start taking it that way have not notice much sex drive is up and work outs are going good sweating a lot more than normal.


----------



## jwa (Apr 24, 2012)

in! running this too. on day 14 now


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

cool jwa i am only on day 3 how you likeing it so far?


----------



## jwa (Apr 24, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> cool jwa i am only on day 3 how you likeing it so far?



Not bad so far. Nothing too exciting although I have noticed what I feel is some sort of increased oxygen load. If you do any up-tempo/circuit training/cardio, be on the lookout for it.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

so far i notice i am working harder in the gym and sweating a lot idk.so no notice in being more vascular or fat lose at all yet?


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 24, 2012)

In...am waiting for mine to arrive, are you running this along side any thing else, any support supps and are you going to be running an AI post cycle


----------



## jwa (Apr 24, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> so far i notice i am working harder in the gym and sweating a lot idk.so no notice in being more vascular or fat lose at all yet?



definitely more vascular. that sweet shoulder vein is becoming more prominent. bicep veins are branching out more as well.


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 24, 2012)

Awesome man love the logs! Def checking into this product myself.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 26, 2012)

still nothing to report but still really early i will say that even when i first started i was taking all 3caps at once there was no unwanted side effects.but now i understand that i should be taking 3 caps spear out the day which is what i am doing now.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 27, 2012)

is the ostra making anybody else burn up i am hot as hell all the time other than that not much to report i am all so geting back pumps real bad but that could be from the gear i am on all so idk.


----------



## jwa (Apr 27, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> is the ostra making anybody else burn up i am hot as hell all the time other than that not much to report i am all so geting back pumps real bad but that could be from the gear i am on all so idk.



Ive been sweating all night the past few nights


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 28, 2012)

jwa said:


> Ive been sweating all night the past few nights




Hmm is it a good sweat like burning the fat off me lol or like fever sweats?


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 30, 2012)

this would be a great supp to add into your pct i think.i wish now i would have saved mine for during pct.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (Apr 30, 2012)

Right on brotha. Subbed. Looking forward to tryin this out as well.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 2, 2012)

11 days on the ostra-rx everybody is telling my at the gym how big and good i look seems to be working sex drive is thru the roof.seems to be making me leaner and cardio easier.hard to say still early not even 2 weeks yet.i wonder how higher doses say like 4 or 5 pills a day would work?


----------



## dsc123 (May 2, 2012)

theres only one way to find out! you will probably start to see signs of suppression though


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 2, 2012)

suppression is not a concern for me i am all geared up any way.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 4, 2012)

i am really starting to like this stuff along with all my other stuff i am taking but i can tell the ostra is leaning me out while i am gaining muscle.but i still say where this product is going to be worth its price is in pct.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 4, 2012)

For you guys wanting to take advantage of a GREAT deal on the only trusted source of OSTA Rx...:

follow the banner in my siggy to IML's supplement site pick up a few bottles of OSTA and enter OSTA25 at check out for a 25% limited time only discount .... This sale isn't going to last long so if you are even looking at running this in the future or want to add it into your PCT now is the time to get it!!!


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 4, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> 11 days on the ostra-rx everybody is telling my at the gym how big and good i look seems to be working sex drive is thru the roof.seems to be making me leaner and cardio easier.hard to say still early not even 2 weeks yet.i wonder how higher doses say like 4 or 5 pills a day would work?


Suppresion is minimal on this stuff even at higher doses...

I saw that's not an issue for you! ME EITHER!!!! REPS for that one lol!!

I have a discount code for OSTA RX right now for 25% off if you need to pick more up brother.

Just follow the IML Banner in my siggy or go to the site, add a bottle or however many you want to your cart and use discount Code: OSTA25 at checkout for that 25% off.


----------



## packers6211 (May 4, 2012)

Man this stuff is every where you turn!!!! Saw a killer sale for 25% today on pm.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 17, 2012)

so i have not keep a great log but anyway i am coming to the end of my ostra rx just a couple more days worth.i feel like i should have saved it for when i was off. it was hard to tell what all it was doing with eveything else i was running with it but i will say that i did like it leaned me out even while running gear and super dmz gave great pumps some time to much pump haha .sex drive was thru the roof.i will say that i have taken so much stuff over my 20 years or more of being in the game and i can just tell when somthing is good and i fell this ostra rx is good stuff and would be worth the price even if it is a little high priced i think .but i think it would really shine while off like right after pct it would really cut you up and lean you douwn real good.


----------



## Arnold (May 17, 2012)

agreed, *Osta Rx* is best used for bridging, 8 weeks max.


----------

